# Duracoat my XD9 slide?



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

I purchased a used XD9 a while back and was thinking about duracoating it because a lot of the original finish is holster worn, and some scratches...normally I wouldn't really care, but I really like this gun, and would like to try to refinish it. Have any of you folks used duracoat before? If so, how did you like it, and what color is the closest match to the original? It appears as though my gun just had Parkerizing on it from the factory...I wonder if the oxide black color would be similar? I would hate to buy 3 or 4 colors and end up only using one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

nobody knows huh? what duracoat color most closely matches the original finish? Maybe I'll get a pack of the black oxide color and try it on something else to see how close a match it is..


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

trgams said:


> nobody knows huh? what duracoat color most closely matches the original finish? Maybe I'll get a pack of the black oxide color and try it on something else to see how close a match it is..


If you're gonna' do anything have it "Cerakoted". Duracoat is nothing more than a better grade of paint with a hardener. Look up "Cerakote" and see if there is someone in your area that can do it. It has to be baked on but it is the most durable finish you'll ever get on a firearm. It comes in just about every color under the sun. I had the slide done on my HK45C.


----------



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

desertman said:


> If you're gonna' do anything have it "Cerakoted". Duracoat is nothing more than a better grade of paint with a hardener. Look up "Cerakote" and see if there is someone in your area that can do it. It has to be baked on but it is the most durable finish you'll ever get on a firearm. It comes in just about every color under the sun. I had the slide done on my HK45C.
> View attachment 2318


I was thinking about that, but I'm kindof wanting to do it myself...I wonder if I can get cerakote myself and try it...probably try it on something else before on my actual gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

trgams said:


> I was thinking about that, but I'm kindof wanting to do it myself...I wonder if I can get cerakote myself and try it...probably try it on something else before on my actual gun.


Yeah, I wanted to do it myself too. From painting cars I have all types of spraying equipment. But after looking into all of the different types of finishes decided that I might as well go for the best. I believe they do sell to individuals. However there are specific processes involved including soda blasting the part using the correct media. The exact amount of hardener also has to be added. And it does have to be baked on at a specific temperature and for a specific amount of time. I think it's best left to someone who has experience using it. I believe that many of them are certified in using their products. Even if you do use 'Duracoat" you're probably going to have to have the part blasted using the proper media anyway. Depending on your experience it might be best to leave it up to someone who has done firearms before. It's a lot different than stripping paint off of a car. Careful preparation is always critical to the end result.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Also, to get an even, uniform coating, the part(s) might have to be "fixtured" so that the entire exterior is done in one pass, without leaving bald spots anywhere.
Do you have, or can you construct, the fixture that the job requires? The commercial shop already has the fixtures necessary for the job on hand.


----------

